# 2010 Blackgold Sights



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Kind of hard to see but this is a prototype. The turn knob on the side and the white piece will be different. The white piece will be black and the knob will be round but this is the best i have for now.


----------



## Outlaw Archer (Jul 4, 2004)

Can't wait to get my hands on one!!!


----------



## mtelknut (Jun 25, 2009)

It's great that they are FINALLY getting .10 pins, I asked about it 2 years ago but no reply. Looking forward to seeing it...


----------



## AM OUTDOORS (Aug 6, 2007)

By far the best sights I have ever used! I can't wait to see (and buy) the next generation of sights.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

Black Gold makes some awesome sights and its really nice to have the .010 pin offered now..


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

You guys will be very pleased with the new lineup they have. I will try to get some pictures up early this week was swamped all weekend and could not get any pics taken. Their new "mover" sight called the ascent is awesome. By far the best adjustable hunting sight on the market. Almost makes the HHA's look cheap or just a step behind which is saying something because HHA has been the leader in adjustable sights for the past few years.


----------



## nickster (Jun 30, 2007)

*nice*

can't waite to see them in 2010, this company never disappoints in my opinion :thumbs_up


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

sneak1413 said:


> You guys will be very pleased with the new lineup they have. I will try to get some pictures up early this week was swamped all weekend and could not get any pics taken. Their new "mover" sight called the ascent is awesome. By far the best adjustable hunting sight on the market. Almost makes the HHA's look cheap or just a step behind which is saying something because HHA has been the leader in adjustable sights for the past few years.


I am hoping the ascent is as nice as you say it is. I think I will wait until I see it before making a purchase now.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

skinner2 said:


> I am hoping the ascent is as nice as you say it is. I think I will wait until I see it before making a purchase now.


They will not be shipping these sights for a while yet but you will not be dissapointed. Almost double the vertical adjustment of the easyglider and it has the first axis adjustment so you don't have to worry about a slightly off vertical adjustment that will throw off your sight at longer ranges. Tight, quiet, durable and very few moving parts.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Picture!!!*

Here is the new Ascent sight. This sight is equipped with the redzone head. This head was debated whether or not to use it because the micro adjust kind of gets in the way of the turn knob so i had mine turned around and i don't even notice it in my sight picture. This sight is offered as a stock item in two head options, their one pin head that was available last year on the easyglider, and the new flashpoint hd head in either a single pin or three pin head combination. This sight is adaptable and can be special ordered with any blackgold head and pin combination. My sight has a white adjustment piece on the rail which will be black on the production models and the knob will have a ring around the outside so it will be easier to grip than my current sight adjustment knob. You can trust me when i say that this sight is awesome. With my peep height and speed i can get out to about 130 yards before my vanes start hitting my pin gaurd. Talk about practice long hunt short this is a sight that has target accuracy, but hunting durability and reliability.


----------



## MGB (Dec 21, 2008)

??? Too bright??? I've been shooting a Solaris with 0.19 pins this year and they are still bright, long after legal hunting hours. I need to change to 0.10's.:thumbs_up


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Here are some pics from the catalog! They added a new HD base to the redzone that is a solid mount base with the micro adjust. They dropped the third axis adjustment on the regular redzone and now have the two more important axis adjustments. They are using the HD base on the Solaris this year as well. The Flashpoint HD is a new and improved flashpoint with metal pins, a smaller top and side photochromatic cover with the HD base. The Flashpoint and Easyglider are unchanged and the Ascent has been disgussed above. They made a new cover for the Amp which makes it over 50% brighter and they now offer 3, 4, and 5 pin as a stock item as well as APG HD, Lost camo, Olive Drab, and Black for color options on the amp. They also have a special order page where it shows you everything that you can special order with is just about any head, base, pin number and color combination you can choose from. It is a $5 fee plus the cost of the different base or extra pins.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

MGB said:


> ??? Too bright??? I've been shooting a Solaris with 0.19 pins this year and they are still bright, long after legal hunting hours. I need to change to 0.10's.:thumbs_up


.010 fiber will be available for special order sights on the AMP, Solaris, Flashpoint HD, and RedZone. The Flashpoint and workhorse are only available in .019 and .029 fiber sizes. All sights can be order in any number of 1-7 pins and a few can be ordered with up to 9 pins.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

If you are wondering how i use the Ascent sight, i have 4 pins that i shoot just like a fixed pin sight. 20, 30, 40, and 50 yards. After 50 yards i have my archers advantage tape on there and can dial my bottom pin to any distance i want to shoot. I have mine setup so that when the sight is all the way at the top of the rail(maxed to the top) then my first 4 pins are dead on. A couple of the other people that got their hands on this sight have set it so when they set their sight all the way to the top their bottom pin is at 20 yards then they roll the sight down to where ever their indicator pin is and shoot their normal pin settings. Obviously this is for a multiple pin head. When you use the sight the second way mentioned you can use your bottom pin to zero yourself at any distance rather than just outside of 50 or you last pin. Many ways to use this sight very accurately and effectively.


----------



## TXhunter2 (Jul 7, 2003)

I might of missed this but when will the website be updated and when will they be available in stores or online ordering?

Thanks


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

The Vertical adjustment looks similar to the CBE Tek series sights, which are great IMO... These look very well made (like all the BG sights) should be a hit. I like all the ordering options, might have one soon...:shade:


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

sneak1413 said:


> They will not be shipping these sights for a while yet but you will not be dissapointed. Almost double the vertical adjustment of the easyglider and it has the first axis adjustment so you don't have to worry about a slightly off vertical adjustment that will throw off your sight at longer ranges. Tight, quiet, durable and very few moving parts.


Do you know if they will be ready by early to mid january?


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

TXhunter2 said:


> I might of missed this but when will the website be updated and when will they be available in stores or online ordering?
> 
> Thanks


They will hopefully be shipping by early january on the ascent sight and other should be shipping by mid to late december. Don't quote me on these but it should be close to these dates.



skinner2 said:


> Do you know if they will be ready by early to mid january?


There is a chance. Earlier you have your dealer order the earlier you will recieve it.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Lets give this one another bump for one of the hottest sight lineups for 2010!


----------



## BUDDHA (Nov 14, 2004)

are the black gold sights still made here in the usa?


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

BUDDHA said:


> are the black gold sights still made here in the usa?


Yes. Machined, Finished, Assembled and Packaged right here in the USA.


----------



## BUDDHA (Nov 14, 2004)

sneak1413 said:


> Yes. Machined, Finished, Assembled and Packaged right here in the USA.


right on!


----------



## troutbum1982 (Jan 28, 2009)

And they are made in montana as well....pretty hard to beat that


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

troutbum1982 said:


> And they are made in montana as well....pretty hard to beat that


yes they are machined in montana, anodized in idaho, film dipped in washington, and assembled and packaged back in montana.


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

I have a flashpoint - can i buy the new 3rd axis adjustment mount?


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

gjs4 said:


> I have a flashpoint - can i buy the new 3rd axis adjustment mount?


The flashpoint does not have a 3rd axis adjustment mount, It is only available on the redzone sights and the dovetail is different so it would not work with your current flashpoint.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

Does the new FP Red Zone sight come with a light or do you not really need one? Also, do you do custom pins? I only want a 3 pin in .29, .019, .10. Where can I get a better picture of this new sight?
Thanks.


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

sneak1413 said:


> The flashpoint does not have a 3rd axis adjustment mount, It is only available on the redzone sights and the dovetail is different so it would not work with your current flashpoint.


ok thanks!


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Longbow42 said:


> Does the new FP Red Zone sight come with a light or do you not really need one? Also, do you do custom pins? I only want a 3 pin in .29, .019, .10. Where can I get a better picture of this new sight?
> Thanks.


There is no need for a light if you are shooting within 1/2 hour of sunrise and sunset even in a blind. These sights are extremely bright. The difference in all the flashpoint sights from black gold is that they are as bright or brighter than any other sight on the market but during the daylight the photochromatic fiber covers turn purple and help keep the pins from haloing like all the other very bright sights on the market. The redzone is not available in .029 pins only available in .019 and .010 and they can be custom ordered in any number of pin number, color, and size configutation you would like from 1-9 pins. The redzone was available this past year so you can see pictures on the black gold website. The only change to this sight is they did away with the ball bearing for all 3 axis adjustments and they just have the adjustments to tip the head up and down, and the tilt the head/bubble left and right. They did this because many bowhunters do not know/understand how to setup all the axis adjustments properly and where getting confused, and if you do not loctite the screws before setting the adjustments there was a few people that would have the screws come loose. All these problems/complications have been solved this year with the new base.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

sneak1413 said:


> There is no need for a light if you are shooting within 1/2 hour of sunrise and sunset even in a blind. These sights are extremely bright. The difference in all the flashpoint sights from black gold is that they are as bright or brighter than any other sight on the market but during the daylight the photochromatic fiber covers turn purple and help keep the pins from haloing like all the other very bright sights on the market. The redzone is not available in .029 pins only available in .019 and .010 and they can be custom ordered in any number of pin number, color, and size configutation you would like from 1-9 pins. The redzone was available this past year so you can see pictures on the black gold website. The only change to this sight is they did away with the ball bearing for all 3 axis adjustments and they just have the adjustments to tip the head up and down, and the tilt the head/bubble left and right. They did this because many bowhunters do not know/understand how to setup all the axis adjustments properly and where getting confused, and if you do not loctite the screws before setting the adjustments there was a few people that would have the screws come loose. All these problems/complications have been solved this year with the new base.


Sounds good and thanks. I will request a new catalog. I was going to get a SH or Axcel, but this sight looks like it has what I want.


----------



## kxs10 (Mar 1, 2009)

Im ordering one sh and axcel coast more and dont got the warranty like BG


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

What's up with that new mount on the Red Zone? It looks more like a viking sword or something. How sturdy is is as it seems thin in spots. Thanks.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Longbow42 said:


> What's up with that new mount on the Red Zone? It looks more like a viking sword or something. How sturdy is is as it seems thin in spots. Thanks.


If you are talking about the new Redzone HD you will not have to worry about durability. This is on of the toughest bases from Black Gold. The sight looks thin from the side profile but it is thicker than previous bases. You can still get the regular redzone base that only has the two axis adjustments this year instead of the 3 from last year or this new HD which is a solid mount base. There was a few requests for this style sight because people wanted a sight that they can just throw on and start shooting. Most bowhunters do not want to spend the time to put their bow in a vice and square everything up. You have nothing to worry about with the new base, and if anything ever did break on it, you would get it replaced with no questions asked. Their warranty is by far the best in the industry. They are also one of the few companies that will build you your sight any way you want. No having to shoot whatever pin number and color combination the company decides to make.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*sneak1413....

Thanks for sharing all the info. 

I cannot wait to see the Ascent. I did get their new catalog.... mainly because of being a Mathews dealer and they will be at the Mathews Dealer Show coming up soon.

Very glad to hear you can get 0.10' pins!!!

With the Ascent..... for hunting I would do two pins..... set at 25 & 35 yds.*


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

HC Archery said:


> *sneak1413....
> 
> Thanks for sharing all the info.
> 
> ...


I have owned single pin sights in the past and never did like them because you almost always have to move your sight(im a little more picky than most i like to be able to shoot at the heart not just vitals) and with my 4 pin setup i have been shooting this year i am absolutely loving it. I've been successful on 8 animals this season with this sight and it never once failed me.


----------



## svbbubba (May 12, 2004)

ttt.......:greenwithenvy:


----------



## DXTFREAK (Sep 9, 2008)

I love the Flashpoint! But why won't they make it with a long dovetail like on the sword apex 3rd plane and other sights? Please tell them to do this soon! Thanks


----------



## TXhunter2 (Jul 7, 2003)

Well I am thinking of waiting for the ascent to come out before buying a new site. Do you have any idea waht the sight will be selling close too?

Is it worth the wait over there current line?


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

TXhunter2 said:


> Well I am thinking of waiting for the ascent to come out before buying a new site. Do you have any idea waht the sight will be selling close too?
> 
> Is it worth the wait over there current line?


The map on the single pin is around $150 and it is definetally worth the wait over the current line. Especially the easyglider. The easyglider is a nice sight but the ascent almost makes it look like a toy along with many other slider/mover sights on the market. Until this sight HHA has had the market saturated with by far the best slider sight(others are nice like the spott hogg but they are just way to complicated with way to many parts for a hunting oriented sight). This ascent is simple and beefy enough to hunt with and accurate enough to be compared to the reostat HHA and spott hogg sights.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

All pm's replied. Thanks for all the good comments!


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

I was able to take a few pictures of the new Flashpoint HD the other day. I hope to get them uploaded tonight or tomorrow night.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

I still have not got pictures up yet of the HD sights. Hopefully very soon.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

*2010 Redzone HD!!!*


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

*2010 Flashpoint HD*


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

*More Flashpoint HD*


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

bump for one of the sweetest new sight lineups this year.


----------



## elkkat (Jan 4, 2007)

MBG does it again!:thumbs_up Looking forward to trying the new stuff. 

Keep up the good work. :wink:


----------



## Outlaw Archer (Jul 4, 2004)

Can't wait to get one with .010 pins


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Outlaw Archer said:


> Can't wait to get one with .010 pins


.010 pins can be custom ordered on the redzone, solaris, flashpoint hd and amp heads.


----------



## kxs10 (Mar 1, 2009)

what does the hd stand for


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

kxs10 said:


> what does the hd stand for


Not sure. Some say high definition some say heavy duty. I think it was just an initial name that they gave the sights and it just stuck.


----------



## kxs10 (Mar 1, 2009)

do you like the red pins on the redzone?


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

kxs10 said:


> do you like the red pins on the redzone?


I do not notice the pins when shooting. If you are shooting properly you don't even look at your pins you should be focussing on your target and let the pin float to it. All i see is a green dot on my sights when aiming. So do i like them? it does not matter to me. I am only shooting 4 pins so anything past 50 i am dialing my ascent and using the bottom pin. For those shooting the redzone i do not see any difference besides recognizing the pins a little faster if you do not shoot enough to just know which color is what yardage.


----------



## kxs10 (Mar 1, 2009)

sneak1413 said:


> I do not notice the pins when shooting. If you are shooting properly you don't even look at your pins you should be focussing on your target and let the pin float to it. All i see is a green dot on my sights when aiming. So do i like them? it does not matter to me. I am only shooting 4 pins so anything past 50 i am dialing my ascent and using the bottom pin. For those shooting the redzone i do not see any difference besides recognizing the pins a little faster if you do not shoot enough to just know which color is what yardage.


Do you shoot 3d at all? 
I was gonna start and im deciding between the ascent or the solaris. 

From what I understand you have to have fixed pins to shoot in the hunter class. If I got a slider sight with 4 pins could I still use it in the hunter class if I dont move it?


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

in sights...simple is good. I fail to see that sight making HHA look cheap. It appears to be a step in the right direction for the company, but I'll reserve judgement for the hands on appraisal.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

kxs10 said:


> Do you shoot 3d at all?
> I was gonna start and im deciding between the ascent or the solaris.
> 
> From what I understand you have to have fixed pins to shoot in the hunter class. If I got a slider sight with 4 pins could I still use it in the hunter class if I dont move it?


I do and that is why i shoot 4 pins now and i am going to 5 pins later on. If you like to practice long range order one with at least 4 pins for 3d and practice as far as you can shoot. I really really like mine.



STUDENT-ARCHER said:


> in sights...simple is good. I fail to see that sight making HHA look cheap. It appears to be a step in the right direction for the company, but I'll reserve judgement for the hands on appraisal.


The pictures really do not do this sight justice. The HHA is not a cheap sight and it is really well built but the ascent is just a very very solid sight and the adjustment is really really nice and smooth. One of the nicest things about this sight as far as a target setup goes on the ascent is the ability to fine tune how the sight slides up and down. With the HHA and other sights until the $300 target sights is that you can adjust this left and right to make sure that it is really traveling perfectly vertical. With black gold you can special order anything they make and if you happen to break the sight they will fix it.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Heres another bump. By the sounds of it the Flashpoint HD's are going to be shipping this week.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

pm's replied. Feel free to ask any questions you have I can answer anything but the actual sales stuff.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

website should be up maybe next week. if not early january.


----------



## acridlon (Jul 18, 2006)

Any idea if they will offer just the HD base for my 09 redzone?


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

acridlon said:


> Any idea if they will offer just the HD base for my 09 redzone?


Yes the HD base is compatable with your 09 redzone. It would take a bit of disassembling and reassembling to put it on but they do fit the 09 redzone as well. They have 2 versions of the HD base, one fits the redzone with the micro adjust, the other fits almost every sight they make.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Here's another bump for the most well rounded sight lineup of 2010.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hope everyone had a merry christmas!


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

*Catalog*

Any way to get a copy of the 2010 catalog? I would like some more information and details on the Ascent. Basicaly I am just impatient waiting for the website to get updated :embara:


----------



## SharpEnd (Dec 4, 2009)

The Ascent looks interesting, but I'm pretty amazed at how they can copy a name from another sight (Cobra Ascent) and sliding block design from CBE (Tek Hunter and Tek Target) and claim it is anything new. I'd be surprised if there isn't some sort of legal action on this one.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

brokenlittleman said:


> Any way to get a copy of the 2010 catalog? I would like some more information and details on the Ascent. Basicaly I am just impatient waiting for the website to get updated :embara:


If you call Black gold they will mail you a catalog. Your local shop should have some if not they could also call and get catalogs.



mls64 said:


> The Ascent looks interesting, but I'm pretty amazed at how they can copy a name from another sight (Cobra Ascent) and sliding block design from CBE (Tek Hunter and Tek Target) and claim it is anything new. I'd be surprised if there isn't some sort of legal action on this one.


I have personally never heard of the Ascent from Cobra and as far as the CBE i have heard rumors but am not sure that their patent has expired and they did not pay to renew it. As far as being new it is a new sight from Blackgold and with the changes they made from the CBE and the fact that it is about $100 cheaper than the CBE im thinking it should be a hit for Blackgold this year.


----------



## icefishur96 (Dec 11, 2007)

Black Gold is the way to go IMHO!!


----------



## SharpEnd (Dec 4, 2009)

sneak1413 said:


> as far as the CBE i have heard rumors but am not sure that their patent has expired and they did not pay to renew it.


That is very interesting. If CBE's patent is up, then it is game-on and I'm sure that Black Gold will do well with this one particularly at the low price point. If I remember correctly their patent was labeled as pending, so maybe there was an issue with the application.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Another bump for a 2010 lineup that has a sight for every hunter.


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

I hope everyone noticed the single pin no longer has a white ring on the inside of the scope. I do not understand why not. I recently ordered an easy glider and it arrived without a ring on the inside. After talking to the company, they claimed they don't put it on a single pin any more, even though all their 2009 literature show them as having one.

Needless to say It was disappointing and I had to pay return shipping for an incorrectly advertised sight to the vendor I bought the sight from. Yes I called MBG directly. The answer they gave was buy and after market sticker from another company. Its to bad too, I was really excited about trying this sight.

Signed,
Not Happy


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Kahkon said:


> I hope everyone noticed the single pin no longer has a white ring on the inside of the scope. I do not understand why not. I recently ordered an easy glider and it arrived without a ring on the inside. After talking to the company, they claimed they don't put it on a single pin any more, even though all their 2009 literature show them as having one.
> 
> Needless to say It was disappointing and I had to pay return shipping for an incorrectly advertised sight to the vendor I bought the sight from. Yes I called MBG directly. The answer they gave was buy and after market sticker from another company. Its to bad too, I was really excited about trying this sight.
> 
> ...


Yes this is true. There is no ring on the single up pin head. All other heads do come with a white ring. I am not sure exactly why they do not have it on that particular sight. Maybe their printing process will not work because the dovetail sights out from the front of the ring so they cannot print it.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

The 5 pin Ascent model has really caught my interest...Might have to have one of them on my hunting rig this fall. 
Sneak what program are you using to build sight tapes for it with? 
I have Archers Advantage and the simple TAPes program already.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

J-Daddy said:


> The 5 pin Ascent model has really caught my interest...Might have to have one of them on my hunting rig this fall.
> Sneak what program are you using to build sight tapes for it with?
> I have Archers Advantage and the simple TAPes program already.


We use archers advantage. My roommate's tape was right on but i had to have him adjust mine about 8 fps slower than my actual speed otherwise my 100+ was a little off. We did a lot of playing this summer with the prototypes and they are aresome. Mine took 9 animals so far this year with no problems yet. Both of ours have quite a few thousands of shots with zero problems. I am going to go with the HD head instead because it is smaller and a little lighter than the Redzone head i have now. That and the Micro adjust on the gang get in the way so the solaris head would have been the one that i would have got if i wanted the micro adjust pins. I flipped mine around so the knob is next to my pins and do no notice it. I flipped it around because it was kind of in the way for the turn knob on the sight. I don't notice the knob while shooting but others have mentioned it that have looked at my sight.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Sounds like the ascents will be shipping in about a week and a half or so if all goes well.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

sneak1413 said:


> Sounds like the ascents will be shipping in about a week and a half or so if all goes well.


I was talking to Dustin @ BlackGold yesterday and he told me they were 2-3 weeks out on the Ascent...I'll be pre-ordering one for now and once I get it in I'll probably end up with a 2nd one for my backup bow I'm gonna setup this year. Looks like the exact hunting setup I've been wanting and if I can get close to 150yds out of it I'll be extremely happy. :thumbs_up


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Do they make a pin light for them


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

redman said:


> Do they make a pin light for them


For the multi-pin sights like the flashpoints, etc...yes they make the deadmans light..It's a bracket that goes over the photochromatic cover on top and the light screws into that so it shines directly down ontop the fiber spools on the top of the sight and not onto the pins. It's called the Blindman's Light.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

when will the website be updated...I would like to see some good pics of the new slider..


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Breathn said:


> when will the website be updated...I would like to see some good pics of the new slider..


Very soon from what i hear. I will have pictures of an actual production sight in the next week or two.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

redman said:


> Do they make a pin light for them


Their pin light will work on every sight they make except for the workhorse which is their basic most inexpensive sight.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Spoke with Dustin at BlackGold yesterday, emailed back and forth, and he sent me the 2010 catalog to review. Had my eye on the Ascent, and will most likely be ordering through my local shop Monday.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

BuckFeverLodge said:


> Spoke with Dustin at BlackGold yesterday, emailed back and forth, and he sent me the 2010 catalog to review. Had my eye on the Ascent, and will most likely be ordering through my local shop Monday.


You won't be dissapointed. My prototype has been flawless and they changed almost nothing from mine. Easy adjust, accurate, reliable, super durable, any quiver will mount to it and it has way more adjustment than just about any other moveable hunting sight out there. Not to mention all the different head options you can special order to fit you not just whats on the shelf is what you get.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

:thumbs_up


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Ascent............I like it.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Double bump, the Ascent will be the bomb I do believe.:thumbs_up


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

J-Daddy said:


> Double bump, the Ascent will be the bomb I do believe.:thumbs_up


I love mine.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

:bump: Great looking 2010 product line.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

:thumbs_up


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Everyone keep an eye out on the BlackGold website, it should be getting the update to the 2010 lineup very soon.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

J-Daddy said:


> Everyone keep an eye out on the BlackGold website, it should be getting the update to the 2010 lineup very soon.


Thanks for the heads up J.


----------



## ozzyshane (Sep 19, 2004)

Is there a dealer on AT that sells them Thanks Shane


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

ozzyshane said:


> Is there a dealer on AT that sells them Thanks Shane


Any dealer can order or sell them. Our local shop sells them on their website but im not sure if theirs is updated yet for the new stuff. Their shop is big sky archery.


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

Just went and web site is up and running!!!


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

*hey sneak1413*

Do you have an idea when the ascent sights might start shipping? Thanks


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

skinner2 said:


> Do you have an idea when the ascent sights might start shipping? Thanks


Great question, inquiring minds want to know.....:wink:


----------



## Hock (Oct 2, 2009)

*Black Gold*

Got a chance to check out the Ascent in person at the ATA and it's everything sneak1413 said it was. Don't hold me to this but I think Dustin told me that they were all ready to ship, except if you ordered the red zone head, there might be a slight delay on it. I know I'm ready to place my order.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I dont know an exact date, Dustin told me the week before the ATA show that it was gonna be 2-3 weeks before they started shipping but I havent talked to him since then. When mine comes in I'll take a bunch of pics and write a review of it on here.


----------



## armedic1 (May 23, 2008)

Ordering the Ascent Monday, cant wait to get it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

skinner2 said:


> Do you have an idea when the ascent sights might start shipping? Thanks





J-Daddy said:


> I dont know an exact date, Dustin told me the week before the ATA show that it was gonna be 2-3 weeks before they started shipping but I havent talked to him since then. When mine comes in I'll take a bunch of pics and write a review of it on here.


The Ascents are shipping except if you order a Redzone head. Solaris heads and all others are shipping at this time and the backorders are not too crazy. Special order sights are shipping usually within a week.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I ordered the Redzone head on mine so that'll probably put it back a little more and a 4 pin setup with 3 .019 pins and the bottom a .010...So it might take mine a bit longer to get built.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

J-Daddy said:


> I ordered the Redzone head on mine so that'll probably put it back a little more and a 4 pin setup with 3 .019 pins and the bottom a .010...So it might take mine a bit longer to get built.


Yes. They have not recieved the block that slides with the Redzone dovetail from the anodizer yet but it should not be too much longer before they get built and shipped.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

sneak1413 said:


> Yes. They have not recieved the block that slides with the Redzone dovetail from the anodizer yet but it should not be too much longer before they get built and shipped.


I'm not in a huge hurry anyway...To cold & nasty to do much shooting here and we dont have anywhere indoors to shoot around here.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

J-Daddy said:


> I'm not in a huge hurry anyway...To cold & nasty to do much shooting here and we dont have anywhere indoors to shoot around here.


Sounds like you need to start a range.:wink:


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

BuckFeverLodge said:


> Sounds like you need to start a range.:wink:


Ill second that one. No club anywhere nearby in Iowa sounds like a prime spot to start and archery club.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

It would be nice to have one here in town...Only problem is I'd have a hard time paying the bills all by myself for everything...Not enough people around here care enough to leave the house and shoot..Well unless it's the day before deer season then they'll sling a couple and call it a day.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

J-Daddy said:


> Well unless it's the day before deer season then they'll sling a couple and call it a day.


That's classic right there. How many of us know people like that.



On another note J, suppose to have an Ascent on the way soon. My buddies from the shop I shoot at ordered a few different Blackgold sights while at the ATA. One of them just happened to be for me. But then again, I'll believe it when I see it on my bow.:wink:


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

BuckFeverLodge said:


> That's classic right there. How many of us know people like that.
> 
> 
> 
> On another note J, suppose to have an Ascent on the way soon. My buddies from the shop I shoot at ordered a few different Blackgold sights while at the ATA. One of them just happened to be for me. But then again, I'll believe it when I see it on my bow.:wink:


Let us know how you like the sight when you get it.


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

I am hoping to get mine in the very near future. I keep waiting for my local shop to call and tell me my sight is in. Unfortunately I haven't got that call yet.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

skinner2 said:


> I am hoping to get mine in the very near future. I keep waiting for my local shop to call and tell me my sight is in. Unfortunately I haven't got that call yet.


Should be any time now if they placed their order. I know many sights have been shipped and the backorders are not bad. Blackgold was ready for the rush at the shows this year.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

sneak1413 said:


> Should be any time now if they placed their order. I know many sights have been shipped and the backorders are not bad. Blackgold was ready for the rush at the shows this year.


That's awsome. Too many companies don't prepare for an influx of sales, due in part of not wanting the increased inventory for risk of not selling. Glad to see Blackgold was confident in their products and prepared accordingly. I'm sold!!!


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

BuckFeverLodge said:


> That's awsome. Too many companies don't prepare for an influx of sales, due in part of not wanting the increased inventory for risk of not selling. Glad to see Blackgold was confident in their products and prepared accordingly. I'm sold!!!


The ascents where the last sight coming off the line and they started shipping the week after the ATA show. They are lucky and build everthing in house so it is very easy to change gears from one sight to another while some others that have their sights built overseas can run into the inventory problems. I think they knew based on their dealers, numbers and the awesome lineup they have this year that it should be a good year for them.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Hopefully my custom Ascent shows up next week...Dustin emailed me the other day and said it should be heading my way really soon.:thumbs_up


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Definitely post some pics when you get it J-daddy.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

I am thinking about ordering the Ascent as I have always preferred a single pin on my fixed pin sight, but would like to have the option to move it if needed. Which head is the brightest pin? Also, how easy is it to move the pin if a deer is coming in fast and you need to re-adjust? Thanks.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Longbow42 said:


> I am thinking about ordering the Ascent as I have always preferred a single pin on my fixed pin sight, but would like to have the option to move it if needed. Which head is the brightest pin? Also, how easy is it to move the pin if a deer is coming in fast and you need to re-adjust? Thanks.


I took what J-daddy was talking about and went with that. I have never had a single pin slider, but don't like a sight housing full of pins. So getting the Ascent 3 pin slider gave me the opportunity to have 3 pins fixed for hunting, option to adjust for longer shots both during hunting situations and practice, and also to not have a congested housing. Just my two cents.:thumbs_up


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

BuckFeverLodge said:


> I took what J-daddy was talking about and went with that. I have never had a single pin slider, but don't like a sight housing full of pins. So getting the Ascent 3 pin slider gave me the opportunity to have 3 pins fixed for hunting, option to adjust for longer shots both during hunting situations and practice, and also to not have a congested housing. Just my two cents.:thumbs_up


I hear you, but I only want a slider if I use 1 pin. If I want 3 pins, then I would stay with the fixed. I don't need to shoot long ranges. I am such a great hunter that I am able to get very close to all my game.:wink:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Longbow42 said:


> I hear you, but I only want a slider if I use 1 pin. If I want 3 pins, then I would stay with the fixed. I don't need to shoot long ranges. I am such a great hunter that I am able to get very close to all my game.:wink:


That made me laugh. Thanks.

I understand, to each his own, ya know. I have always shot a fixed pin sight, and never really shot longer distances for practice. But this year I will be extending the distance, so the Ascent 3 pin slider made sense. Plus, it's just bad *****!:tongue:


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Longbow42 said:


> I am thinking about ordering the Ascent as I have always preferred a single pin on my fixed pin sight, but would like to have the option to move it if needed. Which head is the brightest pin? Also, how easy is it to move the pin if a deer is coming in fast and you need to re-adjust? Thanks.


If you just want a single pin just get the standard single "up" pin head on it and not the multi style head...If I'm gonna shoot a single pin I prefer the up, verticle style pin. Brightness will be the same since BlackGold uses the same bright fiber setup and photochromatic shell on the single pin head too...
As far as moving it, just reach up on the front and turn the dial and your moving it...When I whitetail hunt with a single pin I always just set it at 25yds in the stand and let it go...I'm good like that out to about 35yds without having to hold over a ton...If the shot is 40 or more I'll have time to range it then move the sight.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

J-Daddy said:


> If you just want a single pin just get the standard single "up" pin head on it and not the multi style head...If I'm gonna shoot a single pin I prefer the up, verticle style pin. Brightness will be the same since BlackGold uses the same bright fiber setup and photochromatic shell on the single pin head too...
> As far as moving it, just reach up on the front and turn the dial and your moving it...When I whitetail hunt with a single pin I always just set it at 25yds in the stand and let it go...I'm good like that out to about 35yds without having to hold over a ton...If the shot is 40 or more I'll have time to range it then move the sight.


Thanks Jdaddy. All the blackgold heads are very bright. I like the Flashpoint HD the best. Besides if you get one with one pin you always have the option of adding more in the future where you do not with the single pin scope head.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

sneak1413 said:


> Thanks Jdaddy. All the blackgold heads are very bright. I like the Flashpoint HD the best. Besides if you get one with one pin you always have the option of adding more in the future where you do not with the single pin scope head.


That makes sense, thanks! Will the Anchor Sight work ok with the Ascent slider?


----------



## archery22 (Mar 1, 2003)

Anyone have the weight of the Ascent with the one pin scope?


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Longbow42 said:


> That makes sense, thanks! Will the Anchor Sight work ok with the Ascent slider?


It should work with no issues at all...Do you normaly mount your Anchor Sight on the back or front of the riser??? Either way I think it'll work fine. Well I'm about 99.99999999% sure it'll work great if you mount it on the back of the riser and pretty sure it'll work fine if you mount it to the front.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

J-Daddy said:


> It should work with no issues at all...Do you normaly mount your Anchor Sight on the back or front of the riser??? Either way I think it'll work fine. Well I'm about 99.99999999% sure it'll work great if you mount it on the back of the riser and pretty sure it'll work fine if you mount it to the front.


I prefer the front. closer to the sight if possible. They are usually multiple options. I plan to order one and if it does not work, I will sell it. If it does, then I will sell my new Armortech sight. Thanks.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Longbow42 said:


> I prefer the front. closer to the sight if possible. They are usually multiple options. I plan to order one and if it does not work, I will sell it. If it does, then I will sell my new Armortech sight. Thanks.


It should work until you get out to extreme distances. I forgot which sight the anchor sight is...If it is the dot that you lineup on the riser that keeps your head in the same position it will work no problem...If it is the cross hair that you put on your pins or gaurd when you shoot then you may run into issues when you slide the sight down too far for longer shots.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

archery22 said:


> Anyone have the weight of the Ascent with the one pin scope?


I do not remember off the top of my head but they are very light for a sight with so much adjustability. If i remember right i think they where about an ounce heavier than their flashpoint and about the same weight as their flashpoint super seven. I am pretty sure i remember it being lighter than their redzone sights with the full micro adjust. Either way you won't find a lighter moveable sight and if you do you won't be able to tell the difference if it is made out of machined aluminum. If you have a plastic slider then it may be a touch lighter to the point you may be able to tell the difference.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

archery22 said:


> Anyone have the weight of the Ascent with the one pin scope?


They told me 9 oz today when I called. Pretty light for a slider.


----------



## ccasanova (Aug 2, 2007)

Is the single vertical pin gonna be the same brightness in low or bright light like the horizontal pins? I want to get a single pin, and would prefer the vertical, but would get the horizontal if the pin is better.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

ccasanova said:


> Is the single vertical pin gonna be the same brightness in low or bright light like the horizontal pins? I want to get a single pin, and would prefer the vertical, but would get the horizontal if the pin is better.


From a brightness perspective, I would get the horizontal pin. That is the one that I am getting after speaking with them. It is the HD pin.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

ccasanova said:


> Is the single vertical pin gonna be the same brightness in low or bright light like the horizontal pins? I want to get a single pin, and would prefer the vertical, but would get the horizontal if the pin is better.


The horizontal will be a touch brighter because of the way the fiber is wound in the skycoil vs. on the back of the sight. It is the main reason that all the other blackgold sights are brighter than anyone elses on the market.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I got my custom Ascent in today with the Redzone head and the 4 pins..Oh bottom pin is a .010 and I'm super impressed with how bright the new .010 pins are, by far the brightest .010's I've seen. 
I'll take some pics and give a review over it later after I get to play with it a little bit...So far I do believe it's gonna be freakin awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Click the link below to see some pics of my new Ascent and a quick review of it.:wink:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056909708#post1056909708


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

J-Daddy said:


> Click the link below to see some pics of my new Ascent and a quick review of it.:wink:
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056909708#post1056909708


What program would you need to print sight tapes for this sight?
Thanks!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Longbow42 said:


> What program would you need to print sight tapes for this sight?
> Thanks!


There are numerous programs you can use...I've personaly got Archers Advantage & TAPes. 
TAPes is easy to use, it's the simple version of the TAP program..TAPes is just to build sight tapes with where programs like Archers Advantage, TAP, OnTarget and others have a ton of options like picking arrow spine, calculating KE & Speed and tons of other options. 
TAPes cost like $15 to download from their website...Alot of the other programs will run you up in the $50 range. I dont remember the exact website for TAP, it's something like thearcheryprogram.com or something like that...You can Google it if nothing else.


----------



## ccasanova (Aug 2, 2007)

sneak, What's the size on the single vertical pin scope? I really like how the light fits on the single pin.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

ccasanova said:


> sneak, What's the size on the single vertical pin scope? I really like how the light fits on the single pin.


That is neat. I wish the other head had the same fitting.


----------



## ccasanova (Aug 2, 2007)

Longbow42 said:


> That is neat. I wish the other head had the same fitting.


It's the best design for a light I have seen. Most sights, including the other MBG models, the light hangs out there and just adds to the stuff for limbs, leaves, vines, etc... to hang up on. 

As long as the head of the vertical pin is fairly large, I've found my newest sight. I hope it's not too small for hunting. I like a 1/4" peep for lots of light.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

ccasanova said:


> It's the best design for a light I have seen. Most sights, including the other MBG models, the light hangs out there and just adds to the stuff for limbs, leaves, vines, etc... to hang up on.
> 
> As long as the head of the vertical pin is fairly large, I've found my newest sight. I hope it's not too small for hunting. I like a 1/4" peep for lots of light.


I am trying to decide between the single vertical pin or the single horizontal pin. The latter may be brighter? Does anyone know? I am starting to lean to the vertical due to the way the sight light fits in as I too do not like the other sight mount. Also how does the diameter of the vertical pin ring compared to the HD ring? It looks much smaller?


----------



## ccasanova (Aug 2, 2007)

Yeah, we sound like we're in the same boat. The vertical pin setup looks more lightweight too. I usually like a 2" pin aperature. Somebody help us out here.


----------



## MTNMAN5C (Oct 2, 2007)

What are the inner and outer diameters of the pin guards on the red zone and super 7? Thanks a Bunch!


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

J-Daddy said:


> There are numerous programs you can use...I've personaly got Archers Advantage & TAPes.
> TAPes is easy to use, it's the simple version of the TAP program..TAPes is just to build sight tapes with where programs like Archers Advantage, TAP, OnTarget and others have a ton of options like picking arrow spine, calculating KE & Speed and tons of other options.
> TAPes cost like $15 to download from their website...Alot of the other programs will run you up in the $50 range. I dont remember the exact website for TAP, it's something like thearcheryprogram.com or something like that...You can Google it if nothing else.


Thanks for answering that.



ccasanova said:


> sneak, What's the size on the single vertical pin scope? I really like how the light fits on the single pin.


1 3/4"



Longbow42 said:


> I am trying to decide between the single vertical pin or the single horizontal pin. The latter may be brighter? Does anyone know? I am starting to lean to the vertical due to the way the sight light fits in as I too do not like the other sight mount. Also how does the diameter of the vertical pin ring compared to the HD ring? It looks much smaller?


The horizontal pin will be brighter. The HD ring is 1 7/8"



MTNMAN5C said:


> What are the inner and outer diameters of the pin guards on the red zone and super 7? Thanks a Bunch!


Both of the rings are 2" center to center on the ring.


----------



## ccasanova (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you sir. That's a little smaller than I was hoping, but I may have to try one anyway.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Ttt........


----------



## jakester (Jul 23, 2006)

*Ascent*

Do they make the ascent in left hand.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

jakester said:


> Do they make the ascent in left hand.


Yes. Every sight blackgold makes is available in right or left hand except their price point workhorse sight.


----------



## jakester (Jul 23, 2006)

*left handed*

Thanks I think thats the sight i am going to put on my Inspire .


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

jakester said:


> Thanks I think thats the sight i am going to put on my Inspire .


Me too!


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

BuckFeverLodge said:


> My buddies from the shop I shoot at ordered a few different Blackgold sights while at the ATA. One of them just happened to be for me. But then again, I'll believe it when I see it on my bow.:wink:


I have yet to see my Ascent. Starting to think my buddy is full of crap.................no wait, he is full of it. Like I said, I'll believe it when it's on my bow. I may just order one on my own, relying on someone else just isn't cutting it.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

BuckFeverLodge said:


> I have yet to see my Ascent. Starting to think my buddy is full of crap.................no wait, he is full of it. Like I said, I'll believe it when it's on my bow. I may just order one on my own, relying on someone else just isn't cutting it.


From what i hear they are not backordered more than a couple days so any sights that are ordered should be shipped in 1-4 days right now depending on the sight.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

BuckFeverLodge said:


> I have yet to see my Ascent. Starting to think my buddy is full of crap.................no wait, he is full of it. Like I said, I'll believe it when it's on my bow. I may just order one on my own, relying on someone else just isn't cutting it.


Yeah like Sneak said it should be out ASAP unless it was a custom order then that pushes it back a little more "not much but a little". Looks like you might have to explore other means of getting a new Ascent.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

J-Daddy said:


> Yeah like Sneak said it should be out ASAP unless it was a custom order then that pushes it back a little more "not much but a little". Looks like you might have to explore other means of getting a new Ascent.


I hear ya......it's frustrating, because they are friends of mine. But ya know what they say, if you want something done right, you've got to do it yourself.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

I ordered my Ascent yesterday with the FP HD single pin head in .19 green.


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

How long should it take to receive my ascent sight? I had placed my order through my dealer before christmas and haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

skinner2 said:


> How long should it take to receive my ascent sight? I had placed my order through my dealer before christmas and haven't heard anything yet.


I ordered mine yesterday from Sean on AT and he told me he shipped it today.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

skinner2 said:


> How long should it take to receive my ascent sight? I had placed my order through my dealer before christmas and haven't heard anything yet.


Took me about 2.5-3 weeks to get mine and it was one of the custom built sights. Sounds like you need to talk to your dealer and see if he ever put the order in. No way the wait is that long on them now since they have production rolling on them.


----------



## jrb CO (Dec 3, 2002)

Are all of the heads interchangeable on the ascent body? What head would you recommend for a 5 pin slider? How hard is it to change pins on these sights?


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

Longbow42 said:


> I ordered mine yesterday from Sean on AT and he told me he shipped it today.


I am exploring the option of getting one from sean now. I have been waiting to hear back from him. Maybe I am not supposed to have this sight.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

jrb CO said:


> Are all of the heads interchangeable on the ascent body? What head would you recommend for a 5 pin slider? How hard is it to change pins on these sights?


Yes, with the exception of the redzone. The solaris, flashpoint hd, flashpoint, amp, and duskdevil are all compatable. The duskdevil is no longer offered but if you have a duskdevil head you can put it on the ascent base. I am personally a big fan of their new flashpoint HD head on the ascent.


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

I need to decide which head I want to get on the ascent. I understand if I get the flashpoint hd head I can add more pins( no plans at this time of doing that) and it also may be a bit brighter. Is there any other advantage of it over the vertical pin scope. Thanks


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

what is the difference between the flashpoint and flashpoint hd? i was under the impression the only difference was the mounting bracket.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Highball said:


> what is the difference between the flashpoint and flashpoint hd? i was under the impression the only difference was the mounting bracket.


The flashpoint HD features machined metal pins, smaller pin gaurd, low profile top and side photochromatic covers, a new mounting base with more holes for adjusting the sight in and our.


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

Are the pins individually micro-adjustable?


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Sneak1413 for helping me decide which head to go with. I am opting for the flashpoint hd head on my ascent . I am getting it from sean here on at and hope I have it by the end of next week. I am paying him by a MO so there will be a bit of delay for me.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

skinner2 said:


> Thanks Sneak1413 for helping me decide which head to go with. I am opting for the flashpoint hd head on my ascent . I am getting it from sean here on at and hope I have it by the end of next week. I am paying him by a MO so there will be a bit of delay for me.


That's what I just ordered from him too. It should be here any day. If I like it, I will sell my NIB Armortech.


----------



## Flatland Hunter (Dec 29, 2008)

So if I understand correctly... I can use my Solaris head on the Ascent frame? How much just for that and no head?


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Flatland Hunter said:


> So if I understand correctly... I can use my Solaris head on the Ascent frame? How much just for that and no head?


Yeah you can do that....I think someone said they called and asked about buying the base with no head and it seems like the price was like $129 or somewhere in that ballpark.


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

Longbow42 said:


> That's what I just ordered from him too. It should be here any day. If I like it, I will sell my NIB Armortech.


Shoot me a pm if you decide to do that


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Highball said:


> Are the pins individually micro-adjustable?


They are on the Solaris and Redzone heads.



Flatland Hunter said:


> So if I understand correctly... I can use my Solaris head on the Ascent frame? How much just for that and no head?


I believe that the Ascent base is about $129. I would check with your dealer because you may be able to get it cheaper through them than going directly through blackgold.



J-Daddy said:


> Yeah you can do that....I think someone said they called and asked about buying the base with no head and it seems like the price was like $129 or somewhere in that ballpark.


I believe that is close to the price.


----------



## jrb CO (Dec 3, 2002)

Are the pins easy to exchange (on the flashpoint HD) if I decide I want a different pin size or color?


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

Longbow42 said:


> That's what I just ordered from him too. It should be here any day. If I like it, I will sell my NIB Armortech.


I currently have a sword centurion on my bow. When my ascent gets here I will see which one I like the best and keep that one. The other one will be up for sale in the classifieds. If you would let me know your thoughts when you receive it. Thanks


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

skinner2 said:


> I currently have a sword centurion on my bow. When my ascent gets here I will see which one I like the best and keep that one. The other one will be up for sale in the classifieds. If you would let me know your thoughts when you receive it. Thanks


I had a sword centurion on one of my bows last year...I like the Ascent alot better.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Can/does Blackgold build with blue fiber for custom? Just curious.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

Sneak do you know what the size of the scope housing is on the acsent with single up pin?


----------



## ccasanova (Aug 2, 2007)

breathn said:


> sneak do you know what the size of the scope housing is on the acsent with single up pin?


1 3/4"


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

jrb CO said:


> Are the pins easy to exchange (on the flashpoint HD) if I decide I want a different pin size or color?


They are a little bit of work to get the fiber back into the top cover. It would be best to send it back to blackgold and let them do it so the fiber gets glued on the back of the pin correctly to keep the fiber protected. It can be done with a little bit of work.



BuckFeverLodge said:


> Can/does Blackgold build with blue fiber for custom? Just curious.


They do not do the blue. I guess they got some to demo and they just did not show up on target very good, actually they where really hard to see. Looked cool in the sight but they did not like the way that it actually worked.


----------



## bones1768 (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow, I was really considering getting the ascent with either the solaris or redzone as the head on top of it until I found out how much.

These are the prices I was quoted from Black gold with 4 pins, the first three being .019 and the bottom .010.

Ascent with solaris head $216.95
Ascent with Redzone head $231.95

Unfortunately with my budget this purchase won't happen. My wife would drop me like a bad habit if I bought one of these. Is there any way I could get them cheaper?

Thanks


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

bones1768 said:


> Wow, I was really considering getting the ascent with either the solaris or redzone as the head on top of it until I found out how much.
> 
> These are the prices I was quoted from Black gold with 4 pins, the first three being .019 and the bottom .010.
> 
> ...


I think you will be able to get a better price from a dealer vs. buying direct. There is a guy in the classifieds selling Black Gold sights now. His name is sean( username) send him a pm and see what he can do for you. good luck


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

bones1768 said:


> Wow, I was really considering getting the ascent with either the solaris or redzone as the head on top of it until I found out how much.
> 
> These are the prices I was quoted from Black gold with 4 pins, the first three being .019 and the bottom .010.
> 
> ...


Blackgold can and will only sell to customers for MSRP prices. These tend to be about $20-$30 cheaper from dealers at MAP pricing. You also have to remember that a solaris and redzone are normally about $160 and $180 if i remember right and that is at MAP pricing. Hope this helps.


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

Longbow42 said:


> That's what I just ordered from him too. It should be here any day. If I like it, I will sell my NIB Armortech.


Did you receive your ascent sight yet? If you have may I ask how you like it so far?


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

I got my Ascent the other day and so far really like it. I also have a brand new Armortech 3 pin that is really nice as well. When I compare them side by side, the pins are brighter on the BG compared to the Armortech. I took them to a place that had very low light and it was not even close and I was comparing .19 to .19. I do have a light attached to my Armortech, so that would obviously make a huge difference if needed. I think that I will put my Armortech up for sale. I just had it upgraded with the new large bubble and their expensive light. I have always preferred a single pin though for simplicity. The BG is dead quiet too. Both weighed very close. Ascent was 9 oz and Armortech was 9.2 oz.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Longbow42 said:


> I got my Ascent the other day and so far really like it. I also have a brand new Armortech 3 pin that is really nice as well. When I compare them side by side, the pins are brighter on the BG compared to the Armortech. I took them to a place that had very low light and it was not even close and I was comparing .19 to .19. I do have a light attached to my Armortech, so that would obviously make a huge difference if needed. I think that I will put my Armortech up for sale. I just had it upgraded with the new large bubble and their expensive light. I have always preferred a single pin though for simplicity. The BG is dead quiet too. Both weighed very close. Ascent was 9 oz and Armortech was 9.2 oz.


Thanks for letting us know how they compare.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

*ttt.....*

Bump for great company and outstanding sights.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Here's another bump for the best sights out there.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

*Ascent*

My custom Ascent is finally on the Athens Buck Commander. I got some great info from J-daddy and went with the Redzone head on the Ascent base. 

All I can say about Blackgold sights is "WOW" and that's a rediculous understatement. I couldn't be more pleased with this sight so far. Fiber brightness is absolutely great, the quality of this sight is superb. I won't be looking for another sight for a long, long, looooooooooong time. Unless I buy another Athens bow....:set1_thinking:


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

BuckFeverLodge said:


> My custom Ascent is finally on the Athens Buck Commander. I got some great info from J-daddy and went with the Redzone head on the Ascent base.
> 
> All I can say about Blackgold sights is "WOW" and that's a rediculous understatement. I couldn't be more pleased with this sight so far. Fiber brightness is absolutely great, the quality of this sight is superb. I won't be looking for another sight for a long, long, looooooooooong time. Unless I buy another Athens bow....:set1_thinking:


Glad you like it man..I knew you would once you got it. If you need anything just give me a shout.:thumbs_up


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Glad you love the sight!


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Bump for a great sight, like it more every time I shoot.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Im glad to announce that blackgold is now an archerytalk sponsor!


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

sneak1413 said:


> Im glad to announce that blackgold is now an archerytalk sponsor!


That is awsome news. :rockband:


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

sneak1413 said:


> Im glad to announce that blackgold is now an archerytalk sponsor!


Awesome, I wasnt aware this happened...Good to hear they are onboard. 
Look for a possible test/review of the BlackGold Ascent in Eastman's Bowhunting Journal sometimes this year "maybe"...I know Darin Cooper and he's doing all the tech articles for EBJ now and he was interested in doing a review of the Ascent so he got ahold of me about it and I gave him the contact info for BlackGold. So if they can work it out there might be a full test of them coming up soon in EBJ.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Here is another bump for an awesome sight company.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## GyrPer1 (Jan 1, 2010)

I have the MGB Ascent, single pin. Like the sight but HATE the fact that the sight ring comes in black (and not in white as advertised).

Anybody use anything to brighten up the scope ring? 

White out??


----------

